# Sony .ARW files (RAW files)



## bbaker (Jul 26, 2010)

I have new camera. It is a SONY Nex5. I shot some pictures in JPEG+RAW. Lightroom 2.7 does not import the RAW files and returns with "unknown errors occurred". Anyone know if Lightroom supports this Sony format? The files are .ARW.

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## dj_paige (Jul 26, 2010)

I believe you will have to wait until Lightroom 3.1 comes out.


----------



## bbaker (Jul 26, 2010)

Any info on that release date?


----------



## dj_paige (Jul 26, 2010)

Adobe never lets us know in advance. Anyone who tells you a date is guessing.


----------



## Sonyboy (Jul 26, 2010)

I have been shooting Sony raw for ages never had any problems with LR2.7 recognising ARW files will also seperate jpeg and raw should you opt for Raw+Jpeg.
Regards


----------



## dj_paige (Jul 26, 2010)

[quote author=Sonyboy link=topic=1'543.msg71'17#msg71'17 date=128'165997]
I have been shooting Sony raw for ages never had any problems with LR2.7 recognising ARW files will also seperate jpeg and raw should you opt for Raw+Jpeg.
Regards
[/quote]

But this new camera is one that Lightroom 2.7 does not recognize. Doesn't matter that your ARW files (from a different Sony camera) are recognized.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 26, 2010)

It's usually a 3-4 month cycle, FWIW


----------

